# New Guy



## jmote54 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey guys I'm new to the forum and somewhat new to coyote hunting.

My first question is:
I've used my 7mm rem mag last year, but I'm not sure if it's enough gun, ha. But seriously I just got a sks with a red dot and tactical stock and I was curious if anyone has had any luck with coyotes with an sks? Most of my available shots are 150 and less.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Go to the range or shoot at a target at a defined range and see what type of groups you get. I've seen a few SKS's that shot well and a few that were spray and pray.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to the site, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

welcome to predator talk.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum jmote54. Using those will do the job, if you're going to try and sell hides you'll need to learn to sew. lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site !!


----------



## jmote54 (Jan 7, 2015)

Short said:


> 7mm with explosive tipped projectiles.....


I've been using my 7 mag with Hornady sst superformance shells, but that gun is really heavy and it's a bolt action, so it's one and done for the most part.


----------



## jmote54 (Jan 7, 2015)

jmote54 said:


> I've been using my 7 mag with Hornady sst superformance shells, but that gun is really heavy and it's a bolt action, so it's one and done for the most part.


Plus at over 2 bucks a shell it adds up quick.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Like youngdon said, you're only going to know once you shoot the rifle. Search for a couple different rounds of 7.62x 39 and see what the SKS can do at the range. You should have no problem taking down a coyote with 7.62x39, but you might have a problem with how large a hole is puts in the fur.


----------



## pilot (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't think it matters what rifle you want to use, range time is important. Practice until you know for sure you can hit with it, then take it out and use it.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

You can take deer with a 7.62x39mm soft-point, it's more than enough for Coyotes. The real trick, as mentioned, is accuracy. I want to hit nickels at 100 on the range, cause it's never that easy in the field.


----------

